# Scout mine rossendale



## Lavino (Jul 19, 2017)

Visited with @GK_WAX and @Dangle_Angle. This wasn't planned for the day but was passing by so we decided to pop in. Nice little wonder but was wet and slippery. Here is a few photos from the visit:



IMG_3909 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3908 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3906 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3927 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3926 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3925 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3924 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3922 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3920 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3919 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3918 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3917 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3915 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3914 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3912 by mike lavin, on Flickr



IMG_3911 by mike lavin, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2017)

I guess cutting and pasting reports from other forums won't work any more.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 19, 2017)

How do I post the links from flicker


----------



## krela (Jul 19, 2017)

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html#post307565


----------



## Gromr (Jul 19, 2017)

Get the bbcode from each photos and copy it in. Click the little 90 degree arrow symbol on Flickr and it should be there.


----------



## Lavino (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## 3domfighter (Jul 21, 2017)

That mine is massive but sadly most of it is lost forever due to subsidence and entrances being blocked off and the roof collapsing in many places, glad I got to walk through the then drained under ground reservoir part.

Sort your photo links out so we all can see please.


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2017)

It was worth waiting for Lavino, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cracking images!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2017)

Its amazin where graff turns up,great shots in a tricky place!


----------



## rejiik (Jul 27, 2017)

ok, so hemmm the descent anyone ? I am allergic to mines hahaha,
everything is beautiful but I already feel the panic chilling my bones...


----------

